

How to force Android 4.2 update OTA on your Nexus devices - tty2020

If you don't already know, follow the steps below:<p>1. Switch to airplane mode;
2. Goto Settings&#62;Apps&#62;All&#62;Google Services Framework, then Force stop and Clear data;
3. Open airplane mode
======
LDimchik
Thank you very much for the instructions. I've tried this one, but without
switching to the "AirPlane mode" just power the device off... and it haven't
worked for me.

But now, after second time - it's updated!! Yay!!! Thanks one more time!!!

------
RossM
Note that this will revoke your security approval for Google Apps (if you are
using Device Approvals). It also didn't work for me.

~~~
RossM
Follow up: actually this trick does work, the second time you do it. Currently
downloading.

------
traxtech
Yep, does not work.

------
joelawendy
it worked on the second time :)

------
aw4y
doesn't work

